# Favorite Poached Egg Dish



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

What's your's

Mine is Eggs Creole..Cheese Grits with sausage made 1 day ahead and chilled. Cut circles the next day, coat with flour, egg wash and bread crumbs. Fry quickly in fairly deep oil. Top with a poached egg and creole sauce over the top! With coffee a full meal deal.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 16, 2007)

eggs benedict...but that recipe you mentioned sounds real good, too


----------



## Robo410 (May 16, 2007)

I love corned beef hash (preferably homemade) with poached eggs on top. Also love an "eggs benedict" made with smoked salmon, baby spinach, poached eggs and holandaise.


----------



## legend_018 (May 16, 2007)

I don't really have any experience making poached eggs. I've had eggs benedict at breakfast joints in the past. I wasn't overly thrilled with them, but they were good. Perhaps some day I'll try poaching an egg. I love trying new things.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 16, 2007)

I have two favorites - "Eggs Benedict" (whether made with Canadian bacon, turkey ham, or salmon), & "Eggs Florentine" (poached eggs on a bed of cooked garlic spinach, topped with a swiss or gruyere cheese sauce, some buttered crumbs, & baked until lightly browned).


----------



## Loprraine (May 16, 2007)

Eggs in Purgatory.  Fry some crushed garlic in olive oil, add some tomato puree, salt, freshly ground pepper.  Crack some eggs into the sauce, poach, then add some basil, and freshly grated parmesan.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> Eggs in Purgatory. Fry some crushed garlic in olive oil, add some tomato puree, salt, freshly ground pepper. Crack some eggs into the sauce, poach, then add some basil, and freshly grated parmesan.


 
I like this idea, and will do it soon!


----------



## Barb L. (May 16, 2007)

Love poached eggs, nothing fancy though, either over toast, or hash , or hashbrowns.  My Dad use to put it in a coffee cup and tear his bread into it and eat with a spoon.  I like that too.


----------



## csalt (May 16, 2007)

Bubble & Squeak tooped with poached egg and accompanied by bacon rashers.


----------



## ChefJune (May 16, 2007)

Eggs Sardou, hands down!  although on Easter Sunday I had a Crabcakes Benedict that was _fab_ulous!


----------



## Mirandgl (May 16, 2007)

My choice is Eggs Benedict.  I very rarely fix this at home due to the effort; primarily with the Hollandaise sauce.  I don’t often order this in a restaurant because they seldom seem to get it right.  
 
I think texture is an important part of food enjoyment.  Liquid yolk and Hollandaise sauce are complemented by the crisp toasted English muffin.  My son used to cringe when I ordered Eggs Benedict because he knew there was a good chance I would be upset with the quality.  I sent back my Benedict three times at a restaurant at Walt Disney World because the yolks were like a hard boiled egg.  The chef finally came out and brought my breakfast with his apologies.  It was done correctly.
 
A local breakfast place was able to get the egg correctly done but always neglected to toast the muffin.  I would even make a special request to have the muffin well toasted.  I find the “toast” thing to be an issue at a lot of restaurants.  It seems that those preparing toasted items generally have a short attention span and forget the toast until the last moment.  I often think that someone has just threatened applying heat to my toasted item but never followed thru with their threat.


----------



## jabbur (May 16, 2007)

I like mine on toast with grape jelly.  Yum!  Now I'll have to make some for lunch!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 16, 2007)

I have to add that I rarely poach eggs these days since I don't have chickens yet here on my VA farm (but they ARE in the "master plan" - lol!!).

There is nothing to compare with eggs fresh from the hens' - ahem - behinds.  You don't need any vinegar or fancy methods since the whites are automatically perfectly rounded up around the high deep-orange yolks.  

Once I poached eggs from my own hens back in NY & then had to go back to supermarket eggs, I lost interest in doing it.


----------



## mudbug (May 16, 2007)

Mirandgl said:
			
		

> I find the “toast” thing to be an issue at a lot of restaurants. It seems that those preparing toasted items generally have a short attention span and forget the toast until the last moment. I often think that someone has just threatened applying heat to my toasted item but never followed thru with their threat.


Mirandgl, I am in your camp. Crispy toast, or in this case, Eng. muffin, is a must, or the whole idea falls apart. Warm, squishy bread does not equal toast.


----------



## mudbug (May 16, 2007)

I love hash browns.  And cheese. 

So my favorite would have to be a poached egg or two over cheese hash browns with plenty of grated onion in them (forgot to mention love of onions).


----------



## VeraBlue (May 16, 2007)

Well hello there

I love poached eggs over polenta with sauteed greens and grated locatelli cheeese.

I do so hope you are well.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

Miss VeraBlue....

Locatelli cheese...is that kinda like Rat cheese?  

Where have ya been? 

Polenta, wilted greens, poached eggs...sounds like something I could go for!
2:00 AM and two empty Bookers....yep would be might fine eats.


----------



## QSis (May 16, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Eggs Sardou, hands down! although on Easter Sunday I had a Crabcakes Benedict that was _fab_ulous!


 
Wow, ChefJune!  I had to look that one up, and though I haven't had it yet, that would be MY favorite, too!  Recipes : Eggs Sardou : Food Network

I will make this for dinner sometime! 

Thanks for mentioning it!

Lee


----------



## CasperImproved (May 16, 2007)

I like to make a hash brown (mostly a diced potatoe, onion, and bell pepper kind of hash), and when 95% cooked/browned, add eggs unbroken to the top and cover for a few minutes till the eggs are set. dunking the eggs with a buttered wheat toast point, then a "little" ketchup on the side with a fork of the hash is a comfort food.

Casper


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 16, 2007)

I love eggs benedict or benedict with spinach(florentine) there is another one I can't remember name but it has crab (Alexander?).One we used to make at the Ski Valley in Taos,NM I also can not remember name but it had a creamy tomato sauce (Aurore?) an artichoke bottom a poached egg on top of artichoke bottom and then a nice layer of Bernaise.HEAVEN on a plate.


----------



## VeraBlue (May 17, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss VeraBlue....
> 
> Locatelli cheese...is that kinda like Rat cheese?
> 
> ...



My dear, I've been haunting the Pit of late, and do wish you would join us over there.   I'm quite possibly a bigger proponent of free speech than I am of sharing meatloaf recipes.  I'll never cease my enjoyment in discussing food and topics related....
Work has been positively brutish recently.  Catering has tripled, head count has doubled, it's easily 120 degrees in there, and I find myself exhausted at the end of a very very very long day.  I do thank you for asking.


----------



## carolelaine (May 17, 2007)

Eggs Oscar with crabmeat, fresh asparagus and lot of lemon juice.


----------



## bigrhino2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I local chef had eggs poaced in duck fat as a New Years ap. on his menue,  Anyone ever hear of this.  I thought this sounded good.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just simply sitting on a piece of hot buttered toast with a tiny sprinkle of salt over the yolk.


----------



## miniman (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually just have them over toast, though on my cooking course, I made watercress soup which was served over a poached egg.


----------



## miniman (Jan 2, 2008)

bigrhino2 said:


> I local chef had eggs poaced in duck fat as a New Years ap. on his menue, Anyone ever hear of this. I thought this sounded good.


 

Not in duck fat but when I was a youngster, I went on a camp for Easter and we were served eggs that were cooked in deep fat. Can't remember anything about the taste.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 2, 2008)

Eggs Benedict without a doubt (althought I will on occassion simply poach eggs and dump them on some toast).

I had chickens on my farm until very recently when a ravenous fox made his way through the hen house. The eggs were fantastic, and I can tell you that both the hollandaise and the poached eggs were better than any I had had before. 

I also agree that restaurants very rarely get this right, although I have found that if you find a restaurant that supposedly focuses on breakfast you may have a bit more luck. When I lived in Vancouver there was a chain called Ricky's that never failed to please me with their Benny.


----------

